# ليه الولاد متغاظين من البنات (للبنات بس)



## بنت فبساوية (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*ازيكو يا بنات يا حلوين
النهاردة بقي جبتلكو معلومات هايلة
عجبتنى اوىىىىى
فقلت لازم تعرفو اعدائكو بتتغاظ منكو لية
خلو بالكو من نفسكو اوى لانهم عينهم وحشة
اووووى


**************
عارفين ليه الولاد متغاظة من البنات
كل بنت تركز معايا كويس جدا هقولها حاجة
مهمه
يا بنانيت يا حلوين عايزين تعرفوا ليه الشباب متغاظين منا ....
انا اقولكم....




اثبتت احصائيات على مستوى العالم أن نسبة الذكاء عند البنات...تزيد مية مره عند الاولاد....
وأن سرعة بديهتنا...

تفوق بديهتهم ألف مره... ولذلك يشعرون
بالغيرة الشديدة منا نحن معشر البنات.....هههههههه



ولاننسى ان جمال البنت له دور كبير وفعال في تحطيم شعور الولد بالثقة بالنفس....




أضيفي إلى ذلك.... دلع البنات لايوازية دلع....
الكل في البيت يدلعها.... الام والاب والجد
والجده
بس الولد ياحراااااام .....
هيموت وحد يدلعه




بس مش هيلاقى بردوا
طبعا كل الحاجات دى ادت انهم بقى يغيروا من
البنات غيره عاميه ويقلدوهم فى كل حاجة
تلاقى كل واحد منهم مطول شعرة.... وفرحان
بنفسه كده


وياريته ناعم....ده ما تعرفيش جايبه منين
وتطويل الشعر ده بقى نابع من الحقد اللي في
قلبهم علينا






علشان يعني ما نبقاش أحسن منهم في الشعور....



بس شعورنا احنا فين... وشعورهم هما فين.... اصلا مافيش وجه مقارنه ....


لا ومن كتر غيظهم مننا بقوا ينافسونا فى مرواح
السوق..... وطايحين أذى في بنات الناس...
.
بس الشاطرة هتلاقى الحل عندي....



قبل ماتطلعي من البيت حطي في شنطتك زلط

واللي يقرب منك....:t25::t25:


قوللي (( 1 2 3)) ثم ابتدي بالرمى لغايه ما يخلع:vava::vava:

هههههههه

واللي عندها طريقه ثانيه .. لردهم وقهرهم اكثر
مافيش اى مانع تقولنا عليها:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*
رغم ان الموضوع  عنصري
وهتقومي رجاله المنتدي عليكي
بس موضوع طريف وجميل
تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*رغم ان الموضوع عنصري*
*وهتقومي رجاله المنتدي عليكي*
*عندك حق ربنا يستر*
*بقول اية يا شباب احنا بنهزر اوعوا حد ياخد الكلام بجد *
*أنا مش بايعه عمرى أة*
*بس موضوع طريف وجميل*

*تسلم ايديكي*
*ميرسى يامايكل نورت بمرورك*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> بنت فبساوية تميز مذهلبنت فبساوية تميز مذهل
> 
> Icons50 ليه الولاد متغاظين من البنات (للبنات بس)
> ازيكو يا بنات يا حلوين
> ...



ليه انا كنت بدلع فى الجامعه صحابى البنات دايما يدلعونا ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
موضوع عسول اوى
ميرسى لك يا سكرة 
*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ليه انا كنت بدلع فى الجامعه صحابى البنات دايما يدلعونا ​


 

*هههههه طيب آدى واحد لقى حد يدلعوا لا واية أصحابة البنات كمان* :dance::dance:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*​
> *موضوع عسول اوى*
> *ميرسى لك يا سكرة *​


 

*نورتى بمرورك يا قمر ميرسى ليكى*:spor2:


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههه

شكلك مش هتعمرى معانا يا ابله نظيييره
*​


----------



## nasa (15 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياحراااااااااااااااام انا دلوقتى عرفت ليه الغيره والحقد ده كله 
بس مهما عملوا مش هيوصلوا لينا ولا هيبقوا فى نص جمالنا ولا الدلع بتاعنا طبعا فرق شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسع


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع جدا جدااا
ههههههههههههههههه
شكرااااا​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه*​
> 
> *شكلك مش هتعمرى معانا يا ابله نظيييره*​


 
*هو الصوت دة جاى منين يا جماعة*:t32:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 نوفمبر 2010)

nasa قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياحراااااااااااااااام انا دلوقتى عرفت ليه الغيره والحقد ده كله
> بس مهما عملوا مش هيوصلوا لينا ولا هيبقوا فى نص جمالنا ولا الدلع بتاعنا طبعا فرق شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسع


 

*أيوة كدة يا بنات أقفوا جنبى فى المعركة  نورتى ياقمر*:dance:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> رائع جدا جدااا​
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرااااا​


 
*نورت أستاذى الرب يباركك*


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *هو الصوت دة جاى منين يا جماعة*:t32:




*من هناااااااااااااااااا ياختى :spor22:*​


----------



## red_pansy (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تماااااااااااااااااااااام

انا عندى بقى طرييييقة بلااااش طوووووب ماهو ياختى هايقعدلة كام يوم ويرجع تانى هههههههههههه

انا بقوووووول نحط ابرررررة كبيررررررة وفى عينةةةةةة كدة نضمن انة مش هايشوف الشارع دا تانى ههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *هههههه طيب آدى واحد لقى حد يدلعوا لا واية أصحابة البنات كمان* :dance::dance:



اة واية يعنى مش انته بس الى بتدلعه 
بس انا بدلعهم اكتر :new2:​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (16 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *من هناااااااااااااااااا ياختى :spor22:*​


 

*ههههههه خلاص سمعت بس بلاش تتهور*:new8:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (16 نوفمبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *تماااااااااااااااااااااام*​
> *انا عندى بقى طرييييقة بلااااش طوووووب ماهو ياختى هايقعدلة كام يوم ويرجع تانى هههههههههههه*​
> *انا بقوووووول نحط ابرررررة كبيررررررة وفى عينةةةةةة كدة نضمن انة مش هايشوف الشارع دا تانى ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
*ههههههههه فكرة برضو*:mus13:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (16 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> اة واية يعنى مش انته بس الى بتدلعه
> 
> بس انا بدلعهم اكتر :new2:​


 

*بطل شقاوة ياواد*:new8:


----------



## sony_33 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*فكرتينى بالشاعر الكبير مش عارف اسمة الى قال
الواد عينة بتوجعة مش لاقى حد يدلعة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (16 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *فكرتينى بالشاعر الكبير مش عارف اسمة الى قال*
> 
> *الواد عينة بتوجعة مش لاقى حد يدلعة*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
*ههههه نورت بمرورك ياسونى الرب يباركك*:new8:


----------



## to be (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> قبل ماتطلعي من البيت حطي في شنطتك زلط



ما معنى زلط؟؟؟

حتى نتخذ جميع الاحتياطات ونشيل معانا anti zalat


----------



## انريكي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممممممممممممم

لا تعليق

لان شكلي حنضرب

هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع العنصري 

بس ربنا يستر عليكي يا بنت

الرب يباركك


----------



## بنت فبساوية (16 نوفمبر 2010)

to be قال:


> ما معنى زلط؟؟؟
> 
> حتى نتخذ جميع الاحتياطات ونشيل معانا anti zalat


 

*حد ميعرفش الزلط برضو دة سلاح مشهور أوى*
*نورت بمرورك الرب يباركك*:new8:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (16 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> اممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> لا تعليق
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسى انريكى نورت بمرورك الرب يباركك:new8:*


----------



## elamer1000 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله
 ما شاء الله
 لا لا البنات بتتطور 
 ابقى امسكى مطوة اريح واللى يضايقك غزيه والدبوس شغال!!
 مين قال البنت دلوعة علطول ؟! الولاد اكتر طبعا +
 انا الحمد لله آخر العنقود ( مدلع كتيير ) بس طلع من عينى الدلع طبعا عادى!!
 اللى بيطول شعره من الولاد مش ظريف خالص
 انت راجل ياد
 اكبر
 مين الأذكى
 ممكن البنت ناصحة وبالذات فى المذاكرة بقى
 فاضية ياعينى ومحبوسة فى البيت مش زى الولاد المتفسحين فى البلاد
 سياحة يعنى
 لكن الواد لما ينوى مااقلكيش يا ابلة
 كام واحدة خدت نوبل؟؟؟
 ادرسى يااختى اكتر!
 بس ادينى وقت ادرسلك واشوفلك حل للمعاكسات
 انا احط نفسى مكانك بس واشوف نعمل ايه
 بس اللى اعرفه البنات افضل فى الأحتمال يااختى
 احتمال الألم
 حمالة قسية يعنى؟
 _اثبتت احصائيات على مستوى العالم أن نسبة الذكاء عند البنات...تزيد مية مره عند الاولاد.... _
 _وأن سرعة بديهتنا..._
 _




_
 _.تفوق بديهتهم ألف مره_
 
 
 _ابعتيلى الدراسة دى ميت مرة؟؟؟_
 _ياريت تستغل النصاحة دى ياعباقرة_
 
 _ايه رأى البنات فى البعض منكم اللى بتعاكس الولاد؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!_
 _ولا دول مش تبعكم_
 _وتصرفات بعض البنات_
 _ويا سلام اقرب طريق للجنون انك تتناقش مع واحدة مدلعة من اياهم_
 _تقولك ابيض_
 _دقيقة بعد كدة اسود_
 _ابيض_
 _اسود_
 _دوخينى_
 _جننينى_
 _موتينى_
 _بنات ربنا يباركهم_
 
 _معلش طولت خالص نعمل ايه البنات غالين علينا_
 _لازم نظبطهم ونفهمهم وندعمهم_
 _وندلعهم ؟_
 
 _ربنا يبارككم وخلوا بالكم منن__ا_
 
 _اتمنى الدعم !_
 
 
 _صلى من اجلى_
 _الأمير_​


----------



## zama (30 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ليه انا كنت بدلع فى الجامعه صحابى البنات دايما يدلعونا ​



أحبك يا رايق  ..


----------



## zama (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً ع الموضوع العسل ..


----------

